# Pages et mode plein écran



## gece (10 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai un iPad 3 depuis quelques jours et Pages en traitement.
Existe-t-il un moyen d'afficher le texte en mode "plein écran". J'ai trouvé des notices sur internet qui font références à une double flèche en diagonal en haut à droite de l'application, mais je ne l'ai pas.
Auriez-vous une idée ?...
Merci.
GC


----------



## gece (11 Juillet 2012)

A éviter par exemple que l'écran tactile apparaisse. J'utilise mon ipad pour des interventions pédagogiques.
Cette fonction est apparente dans ce document qui explique comme utiliser Pages :
http://www.edumobile.be/ans_charleroi/resources/Tutoriels/Pages-sur-iPad.pdf
GC


----------



## gece (11 Juillet 2012)

C'est indiqué à la page 5 et 12.
G


----------



## gece (11 Juillet 2012)

Merci pour cette précision et le conseil.
G


----------

